# for cvoor



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cvoor, are you still around? How are you doing?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeI'm doing fine, I've just been busy with Christmas and working. I haven't been on the board in a while . Hope everything is well with you. How is Prilosec working out for you ?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, cvoor...I'm still on generic Prilosec, and doing a little better. Keeping busy with work also. I can have raspberry herbal tea (Bigelow brand with no orange peel or spices in it) about every other day now, with no trouble. Also can have a little dark chocolate every few days, or a cookie. Still can't handle tuna, fried foods, or coffee. Ordered a sample of Puroast low-acid coffee to try, since a friend I know has reflux and can drink it. Will see how that goes. Still having IBS-c from the Prilosec, but it's a little better. My goal is to take Prilosec for a few more months, to give myself a little more time to heal, then switch to prescription ranitidine (generic Zantac...less expensive for me) 150 mg 2x daily (H2 blocker). Doctor thinks that may help with the IBS. Worth a try anyway. Then I'd taper to 75 mg ranitidine 2x daily, then gradually to just as needed. That's the plan, but who knows... I may need to stay on meds of some kind all the time. Just don't want it to be a PPI if I can help it.Now...how are you doing? I've been wondering if your Prilosec side effects are still bothersome. And if you're still on it? Let's keep in touch. Maybe our experiences can be helpful to each other. I've lost about 25 pounds but have stabilized now. Guess the weight loss is a good thing. (Smile.)Madge


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, Madge, I'm still having side effects from the Prilosec. I posted on a couple of other new threads as well. I'm having more reflux at times, swallowing problems, heart flutters, and back aches as well. I think these ppi's are causing more problems in the long run, but I have Barretts, and my GI doc told me I have to be on a ppi, since they are best over the other acid reducers. I also have thought about trying Zantac as well. I just don't know what to do at this stage, I get up some morning and just don't feel good overall, and it bothers my IBS as well. What are we to do ?


----------

